# Wedding outfit



## lilithbloody (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm attending a wedding late september. I'm already planing the outfit because I'll be very busy next month.

So far I have the dress and shoes, but I still need a purse/bag/clutch and a jacket (a bolero or similar).

I also know what hairstyle i am aiming for and what kind of make up i'll be wearing, but I'm open to suggestions, in fact I want your suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's the dress and shoes:





I am suposed to be wearing a long dress beacuse it's a nigth wedding, but I do not feel confortable in one

I'm thinking about a smokey bronze eye make up and a side ponytail like this one: 






I have long dark blonde hair (like Blake in the photo above) and blue eyes.


I want to hear your recs!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 10, 2010)

Firstly... Those shoes are MEGA ULTRA CUTE!!!! I love them!!!

I think a retro-glam look would look great with that outfit, personally


----------

